# breaking in Burton boots



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds odd. The Burton's have those heated liners, my Hail's were pretty comfy out the box. Some packing out will still occur, but not as significant as other companies. Pretty close 1:1 sizing.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

How tight are you cranking them? Good boots only need to be moderately tight. My Driver Xs were tight for the first couple days, now they fit like a glove! :laugh:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Burton boots run on the narrower side of things from what i hear (and experienced with my own boots). The pain/pins and needles sounds like it is an issue with the width, which is similar to the problem i had with my Ambushes recently (only happened on the slope, when strapped in etc). If you have this problem around the house it will only get worse on the slope.

As for sizing, i was always under the impression that the half sizes in shoes were always the same length but a bit more width. So getting the 9 might have exacerbated the narrowness problem.

For me, i took the following steps and they are now starting to feel much better:

1. Took out the inner sole for a tad more space inside
2. lower section not tightened at all
3. Hair dryer for 3-4 minutes then quickly put the boots on and try to mold them (5 stomps on the heel then 5 stomps straight up/down)
4. Used business socks instead of sports socks 

They are moldable according to burton customer service, and in my opinion that step helped. After 4 - 5 days riding, i have returned the inner sole and started doing slight tightening on the lower section. A few more days and i will start using normal socks i think.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

tokyo_dom said:


> Burton boots run on the narrower side of things from what i hear (and experienced with my own boots). The pain/pins and needles sounds like it is an issue with the width, which is similar to the problem i had with my Ambushes recently (only happened on the slope, when strapped in etc). If you have this problem around the house it will only get worse on the slope.
> 
> As for sizing, i was always under the impression that the half sizes in shoes were always the same length but a bit more width. So getting the 9 might have exacerbated the narrowness problem.
> 
> ...


Wow...thanks tokyo! I took out the inner soles and they feel much better. I'm curious though...if I ride without the soles is it going to be bad for the boot and/or my riding? I can't imagine it would do much, but just checking. 

Probably gonna bring them to a shop to get molded this weekend. I would do it right now but I live with 4 dudes...not a single hair dryer among the 5 of us. Ha.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Wow...thanks tokyo! I took out the inner soles and they feel much better. I'm curious though...if I ride without the soles is it going to be bad for the boot and/or my riding? I can't imagine it would do much, but just checking.
> 
> Probably gonna bring them to a shop to get molded this weekend. I would do it right now but I live with 4 dudes...not a single hair dryer among the 5 of us. Ha.


Go get some super feet insoles.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

The shop i asked warned that the insoles were there for a reason and that i might get some unwanted heel lift etc. But for me it was a matter of unbearable pain or being able to use the boots. After a few days I was able to put it back in without any problems.

To be honest i couldnt tell the difference with it in or not.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I wear Burton Ambush in a 13. Not a lot of selection at my size so I only tried on Jacksons, Rulers, and Ambush. Skipped the Ions cuz I didn't wanna spend the scratch. The Ambush was the best fit by far. They're slightly wider than the Rulers so they're one of the wider Burtons.

I wear snowboard specific socks and the boots fit quite well. They mold nicely to your feet. Super feet feel much stiffer than the stockers for me. Depends on your specific foot as to if they'll be better for you.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

destroy said:


> I wear Burton Ambush in a 13. Not a lot of selection at my size so I only tried on Jacksons, Rulers, and Ambush. Skipped the Ions cuz I didn't wanna spend the scratch. The Ambush was the best fit by far. They're slightly wider than the Rulers so they're one of the wider Burtons.
> 
> I wear snowboard specific socks and the boots fit quite well. They mold nicely to your feet. Super feet feel much stiffer than the stockers for me. Depends on your specific foot as to if they'll be better for you.


They are stiffer because the are more supportive, he's obviously having issues with the current ones. I use super feet in mine, couldn't be happier. I used to have feet cramping, heel lift, and just generally my feet always hurt when I rode. I switched to super feet and now I don't even notice my feet anymore....the way it should be.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> As for sizing, i was always under the impression that the half sizes in shoes were always the same length but a bit more width.


I'm not sure this is entirely correct. Boots with 1:1 lasting have different size shells and liners for half and half sizes. Others, which tend to be lower end and less expensive, have the same size shell for half and whole sizes (not sure in what order), however, the liner is thicker to compensate for a smaller foot. It is always good to ask the boot fitter if the boot has 1:1 lasting. 

Sheepstealer - As others have mentioned, I would suggest a custom footbed. At least Superfeet, if not a Sidas custom-molded foot bed. A custom footbed will keep you feet from going as flat as they might if you had no footbed and this might help with your foot issues. Also, don't crank down your lower laces so much. Just barely tighten them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had Ions last year and imperials the year before. Neither seemed to require a break-in period


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

smerdyakov said:


> I'm not sure this is entirely correct. Boots with 1:1 lasting have different size shells and liners for half and half sizes. Others, which tend to be lower end and less expensive, have the same size shell for half and whole sizes (not sure in what order), however, the liner is thicker to compensate for a smaller foot. It is always good to ask the boot fitter if the boot has 1:1 lasting.
> 
> Sheepstealer - As others have mentioned, I would suggest a custom footbed. At least Superfeet, if not a Sidas custom-molded foot bed. A custom footbed will keep you feet from going as flat as they might if you had no footbed and this might help with your foot issues. Also, don't crank down your lower laces so much. Just barely tighten them.


Thanks smerdy. I have a bad habit of cranking my boots tight and I'll try not to do that this weekend. 

Plan is to ride without the stock insoles this weekend and see how they feel. I'm hearing that riding without insoles probably isn't going to make a huge difference in my riding or foot comfort, correct? At least for this "break in" period? For the 15 mins or so I was wearing the boots sans-insole last night was comfortable. 

Superfeet it is.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> I had Ions last year and imperials the year before. Neither seemed to require a break-in period


Did the toe box packout at all on your ions? My left foot is a little bigger than my right and I buy my boots to fit my right and deal with the left until they pack out. I just got a pair of Ions and there real snug on my left toes (not painful). Really hope they loosen up a little.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Thanks smerdy. I have a bad habit of cranking my boots tight and I'll try not to do that this weekend.
> 
> Plan is to ride without the stock insoles this weekend and see how they feel. I'm hearing that riding without insoles probably isn't going to make a huge difference in my riding or foot comfort, correct? At least for this "break in" period? For the 15 mins or so I was wearing the boots sans-insole last night was comfortable.
> 
> Superfeet it is.


I'm sure you will notice a big difference without the insoles. It might end up being too loose though and you could get a fair amount of heel lift. You might also experience foot pain without any arch support. However, it could work for you.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

smerdyakov said:


> I'm not sure this is entirely correct. Boots with 1:1 lasting have different size shells and liners for half and half sizes. Others, which tend to be lower end and less expensive, have the same size shell for half and whole sizes (not sure in what order), however, the liner is thicker to compensate for a smaller foot. It is always good to ask the boot fitter if the boot has 1:1 lasting.
> 
> Sheepstealer - As others have mentioned, I would suggest a custom footbed. At least Superfeet, if not a Sidas custom-molded foot bed. A custom footbed will keep you feet from going as flat as they might if you had no footbed and this might help with your foot issues. Also, don't crank down your lower laces so much. Just barely tighten them.


Thanks for clearing that up. My understanding of the sizes was based on something that i was told many many years ago by a someone at a shoe shop. Googling just now it seems that info was totally incorrect!

As for the footbed, in *my case* it was simply a matter of the width/height of the right foot being too tight. Unless the custom footbed was paperthin, it would have caused the same problem. I say that in the past tense, because after riding a few times without it (and wearing the boot for a couple of hours while walking, and heat molding with a dryer etc), i could put it back in with no problems. 

I think others might not notice this slight padding out of the boots as it is probably only a matter of millimeters, but that was enough to cause me pain even with no tightening of the lower laces (still only barely tightening them now)


----------

